
Groupon Board Will Meet Tomorrow (Wednesday) To Decide On Google Deal - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/30/groupon-google-2/
======
gscott
Groupon would be Google's GeoCities. Not worth 2 billion and certainly not
worth 5 billion.

